# 16' Gentlemans Runabout



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Stations*









We are building from scratch a 16' Hacker Gentlemans Runabout in our garage. The process started one year ago after visiting a local boat show. I first started with plywood templates for the stations and then cut them out of white oak.








I built a 16' long steam box out of sheet metal to bend the long pieces of oak to be installed.








I next installed the keel, chines and clamps to tie the stations together.








I used epoxy and silocon bronze screws to fasten everything together.








This boat is batten seam construction, so before we can install the african mahogany planks the battens have to be installed.

Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Stations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always like to see someone building a wooden boat. It looks like you're doing a fine job so far but if you run into any problems don't hesitate to give me a shout. I've done quit a bit of it.
Again, nice work.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Stations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is beautiful. I love wooden boats but have never built one.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Stations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me its is the one project that you complete and when you use it the water makes the wood sing to you. Not only do you see and touch it, you hear it.
Great build.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Transoms*









We used oak door skins for templates to install the planks.








16' african mahagony planks arrived and we started to mill them to the proper size.








Began to steam the transom planks.








Installed the battens and the first plank on the transom.








Transom planks are all installed, now starting to hang the planks on the bottom.

See you next time.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Transoms*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does look good not that I know much about theese thing 
just always admired both the plans and the pictures of the 
Italien riveria Mahognyboats from the fifty´s 
good luck with the build

take care
Dennis


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Transoms*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Transoms*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's going to be sweet when you get it done..


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

ashgrove said:


> *Transoms*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice looking build, looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Transoms*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. I do enjoy watching woodworking on this scale.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Planking*


















Transom planks are put in place with silicon bronze screws.








First plank is cut.

















Plank is fastened to stations and batten. We are also using Sikaflex 291 under the planks so that the boat will not swell since it will not be in the water 6 months out of the year.
















Next batten is knotched into the stations.

















Second plank is cut, steamed and ready to be fastened.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Planking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lines on the hull, better pick up the pace, Summer is almost here! Thanks for the series. Makes me want to launch my own boat this weekend. It's 70 degrees here today and the weather is beautiful.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Planking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found this series - appears like you are on your way to a great looking boat. Thanks for taking us along on the journey!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Planking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good sofare  just remember to orientate the plugs the right way

Dennis


----------



## dastunt (May 23, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Planking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice build! I love this boat and i have the plans for it, but i have not had the time now to start on the project. Im currently building the glen-l squirt. When do we see some more pictures?  Great work


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Planking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does it go with the boat …. any update blog in the near future


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Planking *

Finally back to work! Installing more planks.


























































































Stay tuned for more updates. Goal is to have the boat launched by summer.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Planking *
> 
> Finally back to work! Installing more planks.
> 
> ...


That's going to be a good looking boat when you get finished.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Still Planking*

Finally back to work, again. Will try and complete for this spring, ha-ha-ha.
































































Our lucky boat launch site in Muskoka.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Still Planking*
> 
> Finally back to work, again. Will try and complete for this spring, ha-ha-ha.
> 
> ...


getting close

and looking good

have a great time this winter
finishing this


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Still Planking*
> 
> Finally back to work, again. Will try and complete for this spring, ha-ha-ha.
> 
> ...


very good


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Picture of Overall Progress*










Here is a picture of the progress made so far.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Picture of Overall Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you are coming along fine. I'd lost track of this build somewhere along the way but would say you are doing excellent work. I'll try to keep track in the future.

Keep posting.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Side Planking*

I used a laser to establish the waterline and then scaled the drawings to layout the side planks.




























Cut notches into stations and now ready to receive battens.




























Side battens installed and ready for planking.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Side Planking*
> 
> I used a laser to establish the waterline and then scaled the drawings to layout the side planks.
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Side Planking*
> 
> I used a laser to establish the waterline and then scaled the drawings to layout the side planks.
> 
> ...


Looking great! Progress is progress!


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Side Planking*
> 
> I used a laser to establish the waterline and then scaled the drawings to layout the side planks.
> 
> ...


I bet this is going to look pretty hip when it's done. If you want to see a nice boat, punch up Alpha Z on a search engine. Looks like something James Bond would drive. Built right here in Michigan.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Side Planks*









INSTALLING SIDE PLANKS




































LAST PLANK TO BE INSTALLED, READY TO START SANDING.
WE WILL INSTALL THE SHEAR PLANK AFTER THE BOAT IS ROLLED OVER.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Fairing*

Planks are now all installed and have started to fair the hull.














































When complete we will use antifouling below the water line and then roll the boat over.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Fairing*
> 
> Planks are now all installed and have started to fair the hull.
> 
> ...


Looks good. How many hours so far?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Fairing*
> 
> Planks are now all installed and have started to fair the hull.
> 
> ...


Keeping an eye on this, just bought a book to build a canoe and would like to move onto something like this after.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

ashgrove said:


> *Fairing*
> 
> Planks are now all installed and have started to fair the hull.
> 
> ...


Good looking project. You aren't related to Gibbs are you?


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Fairing*
> 
> Planks are now all installed and have started to fair the hull.
> 
> ...


Ash- Still trying to pickup termonology.
Is the squarish looking section along the side of the "bottom" /keel considered the water line?
I've help build some strip canoes and kayaks but much of the termonology dosen't translate between the 2.
Looking good so far Ash. I'll keep watching and learning.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Fairing*
> 
> Planks are now all installed and have started to fair the hull.
> 
> ...


looking great


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Fairing*
> 
> Planks are now all installed and have started to fair the hull.
> 
> ...


Hi All,
Thank you for the comments, this is my first boat and I have been working on it on and off for the past three years. I plan on starting a 22 footer next and hope it will be quicker the second time.
To answer your question Gary, I am not related to Gibbs but I am glad you are enjoying this project.
To ksSlim the squarish looking section is called a chine which is made of oak to protect the corner. If you look at part 7 of the series you will see where the waterline is and that's how the boat sits in the water.
Thanks again for taking interest in my project, I should have more updates soon.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Bottom Paint*

Laminated another layer on to the transom.








Set water line with laser then taped off, ready for paint.


























Painted three coats of bottom paint.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Bottom Paint*
> 
> Laminated another layer on to the transom.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice. Did you epoxy seal before the bottom paint?


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Bottom Paint*
> 
> Laminated another layer on to the transom.
> 
> ...


lovely


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Bottom Paint*
> 
> Laminated another layer on to the transom.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Are the pilots of those fast little boats with the big wakes really gentlemen?


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Rolling the Boat*









New crib with hockey socks as liners.








Flipped over with mounts installed.












































Stripped frames, ready to complete planking.









On another note, does anyone know how to date the cocking mallet and hammer in the picture above? Also does anyone think that the brass rings on the end are original?


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Rolling the Boat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the boat is coming along well


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Rolling the Boat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Rolling the Boat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boat looks great so far. It'll be fun to see the decking go on. I don't know anything about caulking hammers, but it looks late 19th or early 20th century to me.


----------



## MasterBruce (Apr 13, 2013)

ashgrove said:


> *Rolling the Boat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good build. Agreeing that brass rings are original, has high malleability to hammering. Other metal can't sustain. I deal with aluminum plate boats, searching the web thoroughly to get good designs.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Top Side Planks*









Installed shear planks.

















Clamped the layout batten on plank.


























Cut curves for first top side planks.

















Laid out joints for the planks.








Cut knotches in frames, ready to install planks.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Top Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's looking pretty sweet! I would love to see it in the finished stage. I still like the building process pictures. You have to put up pictures when it's done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Top Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got a great shape and the work looks very good too. Can't wait to see it with the deck laid.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Top Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good job


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Top Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing a beautiful job. I'm curious about the design. I'd swear I have it in one of my collections (Motor Boating Ideal Series), but just scanned through them and couldn't find it. I'm guessing George Crouch or John Hacker. Billy Atkin, maybe? The sectional hollow in the bottom frames seems to be an earmark of early runabouts, say around the 1920s and 30s.

Wondering where you found the design. Almost all of the plans in the Ideal Series were complete enough that you could build right out of the book, though of course designers were eager to sell you full size plans. One or two volumes even had "blue prints," in that they were printed on blue paper with white lines and text.

How did you find the seam batten construction? It's supposed to be one of the more difficult constructions, as the planks have to fit very precisely.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Top Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boat is a 1928 Runabout designed by Hacker. I purchased the drawings from the Wooden Boat catalogue.
As for the batten seam construction, I found that spiling the planks gave me the most trouble as the process of steam bending the planks before cutting was difficult. Also the chine at the stem was hard to calculate.
It should be easier the next time round.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Top Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of the rationale for development of the V bottom boat was the supposed easier construction, as compared to round bilge/steam bent frame type. As you discovered, the chine is about the trickiest part. A number of designers, Billy Atkin among them, as I recall, pointed this out. But so many people then, as now, fear the steam box. I see this often on lumberjocks threads.

Anyhow, you are doing an admirable job on a tricky project. Looks like you have conquered the tough stuff, and it should be clear sailing the rest of the way.

Oh, I'm curious what wood you planked her with? And I see the transom required steam bending. Same wood?


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Top Side Planks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used white oak for the frames and African mahogany for the planks. I made a steam box out of a 16 foot piece of duct and a boiler out of a coal oil container.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Interior Stain*









Installed battens.

















Created a template of the engine stringer and now have to cut it out of a piece of sitka spruce.


























Time to install the rudder.








Stained the interior, plan to varnish the engine compartment to match the hull.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Interior Stain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

ashgrove said:


> *Interior Stain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Interior Stain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along very nicely.
You are doing good work.
It will be great to see her out in her element. She looks like a real thoroughbred.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Interior Stain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

ashgrove said:


> *Interior Stain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very cool project we don't see much of here. Nice.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Rear Deck*









Starting to install planking.

















Installing rear deck.


























Rear deck complete.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. Very nice!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome work


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your work!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. How thick is that decking?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just looks better and better. What do you use to fill in between the boards?


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments. The boat drawings call for 7/16 thick planks. I guess it is for the weight considerations and I'm going to use a yellow seam compound for the feature between the joints.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always admire the work boat makers do,great job.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work. I can't imagine how much satisfaction one derives from building or working on beautiful boats.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really enjoy boat building blogs … thanks for sharing


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was expecting it to be pretty thin. They looked thicker. I'm happy now. 
Keep us posted. It's fun to watch some one else build a boat.


----------



## lignumbooboo (Jun 8, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Rear Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the look see!


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Front Deck*









Installed king plank.








Completed planks for front deck.








Fabricated carlin for engine hatch.





















































Super imposed a 1943 Ace Flathead engine into drawings, still can't decide whether to use an antique motor or a 3.0L Merc engine. Any suggestions?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Front Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just now seeing these blog entries. WOW, very nice boat you've got coming along. Like others have said, can't wait to see it finished and on the water.

Tough call on the engine. A antique/vintage motor should would look fitting but the reliability and efficiency of a 3.0L merc (with EFI) could make using the boat much more relaxing. I'm assuming there will be some upkeep/maintenance on the hull anyway so a nice, new, reliable engine might be the ticket. Wonder how much performance and fuel efficiency would differ?


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Front Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me after building two runabout boat, I would but the Mer. in it and not look back. Safety on the water.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Front Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.
I'm a traditionalist and would go for the vintage engine every time.
I'd make sure it was completely rebuilt though.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Front Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would use the new motor for dependability reasons that way you have more time using it on the water especially if you need parts during the boating season. The build is looking good.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Front Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's looking very good,
I vote for the merc since it would suck to have a motor break in the middle of a lake.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

ashgrove said:


> *Front Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this were a vintage Chriscraft restore that would be entered in judged contests, I would go vintage, but 
the pains of buying several engines to get one good block and getting the original parts including carburetor
parts for a perfect engine is in another class of self torture. I have played with the old flatheads also, putting
them in 32 Ford coupes with the 50 Ford police heads and the Merc crank stroker kit. It was fun in the 50's
when I was young and did not mind pulling blown up motors and rebuilding them, but you are building a 
boat that is supposed to make anything except a newer racing hull look slow if I remember correctly. I would
opt for a newer engine that is going to reliable and last when you give into that urge to find out just how fast
it will go when the day is nice and the sailboats are setting with their sails limp waiting for a breeze. I could
be wrong, since I tend to have strong opinions, so think over your own thoughts and habits and tendencies.
If you are the type that thinks cruise control on a motorcycle is locking the throttle wide open and going, do
not put an old engine in the boat.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

ashgrove said:


> *Front Deck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a 1943 flathead, the block has been checked and the cylinder is deglazed, new bearings, new carb, new fuel pump and water pump, and all new copper lines. It looks good and fits the boat but I'm worried its not powerful enough.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*New Engine*









I picked up my new Chysler 1943 ace engine. I started it up and it's running great!































































I need to modify stations to get the 10 degree angle and than build the stringers.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Engine Stringers*









Sizing the engine.









Testing the engine



























Hatch cover frame completed.


















Engine stringers installed.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

ashgrove said:


> *Engine Stringers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be a pretty major milestone! I bet it feels pretty good!


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Exterior Stain*









Finally finished sanding



































Stain and first coat of varnish, only 12 more to go


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Exterior Stain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she's a beauty …


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Steering Wheel*























































Cockpit complete, now waiting for the seat. Boat is stained and varnished. 
The launch is in the near future!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Steering Wheel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. It's been a long haul but the boat looks great.


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Finally the boat is done. It is called Finally*


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Finally the boat is done. It is called Finally*


I didn't follow this blog but the result is stunning. I think I'm going to go back and read it all.


----------



## Lind (Aug 30, 2015)

ashgrove said:


> *Finally the boat is done. It is called Finally*


I know nothing about boats, but my goodness that's gorgeous.

It's great to see the process all the way from scratch to finished product too.

What a build.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Finally the boat is done. It is called Finally*


Wow. Beautiful. I had an uncle that worked at Chris-Craft in Ft Lauderdale Fla back in the 60s who specialized in working on these wooden lake cruisers that the people from "Up Nort" would bring to Fla for their vacations. These styles are some of the most beautiful looking boats on the water.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Finally the boat is done. It is called Finally*


I totally agree with Bob and Joe. She's a stunningly, beautiful classic. Take good care of that girl she's a real head turner!


----------



## ashgrove (Feb 28, 2011)

*Finally*

Maiden voyage!


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

ashgrove said:


> *Finally*
> 
> Maiden voyage!


Sweet!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

ashgrove said:


> *Finally*
> 
> Maiden voyage!


Holy CRAP! It looks better in the water than it did on the trailer. CONGRATS on such a beautiful build !


----------

